# Dunwich Dynamo 2015



## AndyWilliams (3 Feb 2015)

Hello folks............

Anybody thinking of riding the *Dunwich Dynamo* this year? I have only just heard of this night ride and I really want to do it. Been reading blogs and watching videos and it looks brilliant. 
I would be arriving alone so wondering who else is by themselves and are you planning on cycling back to London. 

Most I have ever ridden is 68 miles, 4 weeks after buying my road bike, I was a bit shattered but OK. So I am thinking if I train hard I could ride there easy and hopefully ride back, slowly with plenty of stops.

Anyone else up for the Dun Run??


----------



## rb58 (3 Feb 2015)

There's usually more than one CycleChat peloton on the DunRun. You can expect a couple of threads to pop up nearer the time.

I will be doing it as usual, and riding back as usual. Only this year I hope to get further than 2014 when my free hub packed up in Colchester and I had to bail.

It's a bit of a Marmite ride. Either, like me, you love it. Or you hate it. It's definitely not a sportive though and don't forget it's entirely unsupported.

See you on the road...


----------



## compo (3 Feb 2015)

Andy, you may start on your own but you wont be alone for too long unless you choose to be. After a few miles when the adrenaline is burnt off and people settle down you will find a group riding at your pace for company. The make up of the groups changes overnight as you either go faster or slow down and join other groups. As the old Nike advert used to say, Just do it!

Bear in mind that you can book a place on a coach for the return trip to London if that is better for you than riding back. Personally I arrive in Dunwich then phone my step-daughter who comes and fetches me. There is plenty of atmosphere to soak up at Dunwich for the couple of hours it takes her to get to me.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2015)

There's half a dozen of us doing it for the first time this year. 
The WAGS are meeting us in Dunwich for brekkie and a lift home.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Feb 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Most I have ever ridden is 68 miles, 4 weeks after buying my road bike


I did the DunRun in 2012 when my longest previous ride was about 62 miles. That was four weeks before buying my road bike, so I did it on my 16" wheeled folder.

Be careful, because a year later I did this



rb58 said:


> it's entirely unsupported.


Well yes and no. When I got a flat tire,I couldn't count the number people who asked if I was okay. And there are entrepreneurs along the route selling things like sausage baps.

No broom wagon though


----------



## Aperitif (3 Feb 2015)

You'll enjoy it, Andy! Sort out any travel arrangements - or, ideally have a human with vehicle parked up at the finish. Smile with satisfaction and trudge to the beach to view the green glow from Sizewell - to your right - and then start eating hot food! A couple of hours later, burp and enjoy the thought that there will still be folk enjoying their arrival too. It's not a race, you can make it fun and, in an ideal world, the only rule would be 'No flashing lights'. Throughout the night it will be a pretty sight seeing the trails of red cutting a swathe through the countryside but it is a right retina-busting experience at times. Some awful self-centred riders on the run, too - so get nestled in with a group and share the love - protect each other from the unreasonable. Find out what you like eating on the move and take plenty of it in every pocket you can. Two tubes, some gas, park patches and a tyre lever, and a chain tool - that'll do. It's too busy for me, but I have done it a few times in more sedate company... Go for it! @User10571 and many others will offer better advice than I. 

First time 'doing Dynamo'  You'll note that Steve's campervan plays a part, it was fledgling CC adventures (with snazzy shirts etc) @Sittingduck is a brilliant example of the allure of cycling - even though he had to put up with me a lot of the night he survived! Tony @4F, for whom it was almost a home fixture and all the crew who made it work. 'Seems like only yesterday...' I know I was a bit tired, having done Brighton and back the previous evening - I must be stupid. Nothing has changed in all the intervening years - except for the magnificent sittingduck! https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dunwich-dynamo-4th-july-2009.30153/


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Feb 2015)

Omg Teef! Didn't you know the camera adds 10 lbs... 

Great ride that was  Not to mention the bacon sarnies, courtesy of Steve and the VW van.


----------



## 4F (3 Feb 2015)

Yep will be doing again, this year will be my 6th and the 3rd year where I will be cycling to the start and then home again afterwards although for me it is only a nice 32 mile ride home from Dunwich


----------



## velovoice (3 Feb 2015)

Andy, there's also a very active, lively, friendly, helpful group on Facebook that's been running for years (so, lots of experience and continuity): https://www.facebook.com/groups/DunwichDynamo/


----------



## 4F (3 Feb 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Omg Teef! Didn't you know the camera adds 10 lbs...
> 
> Great ride that was  Not to mention the bacon sarnies, courtesy of Steve and the VW van.



Only 10lbs, looks like I am carrying twins in that shot...


----------



## Aperitif (3 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> Only 10lbs, looks like I am carrying twins in that shot...


They must both be on their first Islabikes by now, Tony.


----------



## AndyWilliams (3 Feb 2015)

Cheers guys, I really would like to say I have ridden there and back, thinking once I am there I can kip on the beach for a few hours, fill up on food and water and take a slow ride home. I'll see what my fitness is like few weeks before, if not I will try and get the OH to meet me there later that day then come back to mine for a few days break. 

I am already on the facebook group, not posted or read to much though yet. 

I guess closer to the time we will all see who is going and possibly meet up to put names to faces , not necessary to ride altogether either as there will be a speed and fitness difference I'd imagine.

I'm very game for this...............


----------



## 4F (3 Feb 2015)

Hi Andy, certainly many do just as you are thinking. It is my favourite ride of the year and I have cycled in groups, with a couple of mates and also on my own but it is true that you are never on your own for long as small groups of people form travelling at the same speed. The first 30 miles can be a bit frantic but once Epping has been and passed it settles down to a really great ride. More and more food pop up stalls have appeared over the years so lots of places to fill up water bottles and Torque bike shop in Sudbury stays open through the night for any real emergencies.

I am cycling down with 3 or 4 others and would imagine we will be getting down there about 6 ish for a few pre ride guinnesses and a bit of food so loads of time to say hello and meet up with old friends and new


----------



## User10571 (3 Feb 2015)

Andy, it is definitely worth doing. I think I've done it about seven times now - albeit not for the last couple of years - the sheer numbers are something I appear to be shying away from, but that shouldn't put you off.
What's your weekly mileage? Assuming you ride regularly, the old wives tale / folklore / feng-bikey has it that whatever you ride in a week, you should be able to complete in one hit without undue stress. Assuming you ride regularly.....
If you don't, you'd probably benefit from some rides to build up the miles in your legs. Just so you can enjoy the ride - rather than find it torture....
Tips:

Take food. Take all the food you think you are going to need. Although in recent years there have been an increasing number of pop-up entrepreneurial bacon roll vendors in the second half of the ride, the main, official, half-way food stop is not to be relied on - they can easily run out of food if the weather forecast and turnout is good. Depending on when you arrive at Dunwich beach, the queue for a full English at the Flora Tea Rooms could be > 400+ strong. Other breakfast options (The Ship) are available, but are very thin on the ground, and easily over-subscribed.
As has been said, take a couple of tubes, and some tools to fit them with. Check, or have the bike checked over by someone who knows which end of a screwdriver is the end you hold, before the ride. There's a camaraderie on the ride which suggests you needn't take the entire contents of your Parktool tool box with you. Figure out if your bike has an Achilles heel, get that fixed, and pack tools accordingly.
The return journey. Some cycle back, I never have. www.southwark.cyclists.org have for many years organised return coaches, with your bike travelling with others in one of several lorries. It's an option which plenty go for - I think the numbers repatriated thusly last year were 800+. If you can live with their timetable, and aren't retentively precious about the paintwork on your frame, then it is one solution. The last couple of times I've done the ride, once I'd reached Dunwich I've ridden solo to Diss, to catch train back to LST, a further 26 or so miles, along some lovely, traffic free lanes. It's a nice contrast to having spent the night on the road with 1,000 road warriors. Prior to that, and my top tip to you, is persuade someone dear to you, to come and collect you by car. I had the added and unexpected advantage that my chauffeuse elected to bring with her delights like bouquets of flowers, bubbles, chocolate & a blanket. It's a struggle to decide which is the better option for me - the VW Passat estate and bubbles, or the the 26 solo miles to Diss.... On your first Dynamo I'd go for the former if I were you.
Do it.
I did it because (in about 2006) I stumbled across it on the interwebs (It is the one single factor that made me buy a bike and return to cycling), and thought 'I must do this, before it becomes too big, too organised, and someone says "Risk Assessment / Method Statement / Entry fee / Conditions / Etc; Etc"
Unsurprisingly that's the way it looks to be heading.

Do it.
Enjoy it, it is not a race.
Go suitably equipped.
Don't let the twattishness (inevitably, there will be some) of some of the riders spoil your night.

Do it.
And then look forward cadging a ride on any battery-powered (small turn-out / different dates) versions which are offered on here - for a wholly different experience.

I hope you choose well, Andy, and enjoy it when you do.
J

ETA
There's an uncommonly sexy full moon out there tonight.
If your ride has one of those, you'll definitely be in Happy Street.


----------



## AndyWilliams (4 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> Hi Andy, certainly many do just as you are thinking. It is my favourite ride of the year and I have cycled in groups, with a couple of mates and also on my own but it is true that you are never on your own for long as small groups of people form travelling at the same speed. The first 30 miles can be a bit frantic but once Epping has been and passed it settles down to a really great ride. More and more food pop up stalls have appeared over the years so lots of places to fill up water bottles and Torque bike shop in Sudbury stays open through the night for any real emergencies.
> 
> I am cycling down with 3 or 4 others and would imagine we will be getting down there about 6 ish for a few pre ride guinnesses and a bit of food so loads of time to say hello and meet up with old friends and new



Couple of things I am worried about. The flashing lights of the bikes, does it send your eyesight mad?? I see someone said its a retina-busting experience at times :/

Also, I would need to take my own food as I have serious dietary issues. Just how much food will I need???


----------



## AndyWilliams (4 Feb 2015)

User10571 said:


> Andy, it is definitely worth doing. I think I've done it about seven times now - albeit not for the last couple of years - the sheer numbers are something I appear to be shying away from, but that shouldn't put you off.
> What's your weekly mileage? Assuming you ride regularly, the old wives tale / folklore / feng-bikey has it that whatever you ride in a week, you should be able to complete in one hit without undue stress. Assuming you ride regularly.....
> If you don't, you'd probably benefit from some rides to build up the miles in your legs. Just so you can enjoy the ride - rather than find it torture....
> Tips:
> ...



Thoroughly enjoyed reading your reply and helpful tips. Thank you @User10571 

I haven't ridden for a few months now due to the weather and also being unwell. Long story but I suffer with a blood disorder which needs treatment every 3 months, I am overdue. When I was regularly riding, 3-4 times a week I would clock up around 150 miles a week, and they were easy miles. I need to understand an eating/drinking pattern as I ran out of food too far from home once. Sunday so no shops I found were open. 

I have a turbo trainer now so will be on that a fair bit when its bad weather. Otherwise I now have weather gear so can go out properly. I have an Evans Ride It 75 miler on the 21st February. 

Food will be tricky I think, I have serious dietary issues, so stuff I can carry, well....I'll have to figure this one out. Bananas, apples, 'Free From' rice cakes, 'Free From' dark chocolate. Anything else is cooked foods, as in dinners. 

My OH will possibly collect me........possibly Haha

Best I get training then, although I have plenty of time yet


----------



## 2pies (6 Feb 2015)

I think its about time I do the Dun Run. Sounds really good fun and much more communal than the typical sponsored sportives I've ridden in the UK and abroad.

Happy to meet up with any fellow first timer's at the start of the event for a chat and a bite to eat. Thanks for the link to the Facebook page, I've joined up and will keep a keen eye for details of the coach and bike transport back.


----------



## rb58 (6 Feb 2015)

2pies said:


> I think its about time I do the Dun Run. Sounds really good fun and much more communal than the typical sponsored sportives I've ridden.....


It's very different to a sportive. Very different. You don't see many Boris bikes or dogs in baskets on sportives.


----------



## compo (6 Feb 2015)

rb58 said:


> It's very different to a sportive. Very different. You don't see many Boris bikes or dogs in baskets on sportives.



Or penny farthings!


----------



## User10571 (6 Feb 2015)

You don't see many of those either!
But we have seen one - piloted by the inimitable Charlotte.


----------



## compo (6 Feb 2015)

there was one last year ridden by a gentleman in all the gear, tweeds, plus fours etc. He looked good!


----------



## redfalo (6 Feb 2015)

you don't have to wait for the summer if you fancy a night ride
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/london-to-brighton-night-ride-march-6h.172399/


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2015)

compo said:


> there was one last year ridden by a gentleman in all the gear, tweeds, plus fours etc. He looked good!


Probrably the same chap who rides with the veteran car run every year.


----------



## compo (7 Feb 2015)

Has the DD been done on a unicycle yet I wonder. That _would_ be an achievement, and before anyone suggests it although I have a unicycle I wont even think about it.


----------



## 2pies (1 Mar 2015)

I booked the coach ride back, getting the early bird discount. 

http://www.active.com/dunwich-suffo...-return-transport-2015?cmp=23-13&SREF=FBEvent


----------



## User10571 (1 Mar 2015)

2pies said:


> I booked the coach ride back, getting the early bird discount.
> 
> http://www.active.com/dunwich-suffo...-return-transport-2015?cmp=23-13&SREF=FBEvent


This is cool. But doesn't look like it should be confused with anything offered by Southwark Cyclists. Just sayin'...


----------



## 2pies (1 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> This is cool. But doesn't look like it should be confused with anything offered by Southwark Cyclists. Just sayin'...



It is:

Dear xxx,
Thank you for your order with Southwark Cyclists. Please save a copy of this receipt for your records.

*Order information*
Order ID: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Date: February 22, 2015
Item Price
Dunwich Dynamo return transport - Dunwich Dynamo Return Early Bird Offer - Individual - also buy multiple tickets 25.00
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## velovoice (1 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> This is cool. But doesn't look like it should be confused with anything offered by Southwark Cyclists. Just sayin'...


It is actually, User10571. They've gone with an external booking service a few times before, but this is a new one.

ETA: Crossed with @2pies. Was just going to add, the page gives contact details for Southwark Cyclists as the organiser.


----------



## User10571 (1 Mar 2015)

Thx.
x


----------



## jefmcg (2 Mar 2015)

Suggest if you are planning to go, snap up tickets now. Price is right, and they will sell out. If you don't end up riding, it will be easy to sell the tickets - at least at the cheaper price if I am wrong and they don't sell out. In 2012 they were gone a week before the ride (bet I have already said this up thread. sorry to be dull)


----------



## AKA Bob (2 Mar 2015)

Also bought a couple of early bird tickets. No small wheeled bike for me this year sticking to two 700c......


----------



## rb58 (2 Mar 2015)

Don't need a ticket to ride back


----------



## User10571 (2 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> Don't need a ticket to ride back


Hardcore....


----------



## Gandalf66 (29 Mar 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Hello folks............
> 
> Anybody thinking of riding the *Dunwich Dynamo* this year? I have only just heard of this night ride and I really want to do it. Been reading blogs and watching videos and it looks brilliant.
> I would be arriving alone so wondering who else is by themselves and are you planning on cycling back to London.
> ...


Hi Andy, I know the area around Dunwich fairly well. There is a youth hostel at Blaxhall a few miles from Dunwich. The village pub also has some cabins for sleeping in, and the pub serves a decent pint of beer.


----------



## compo (10 Apr 2015)

Anyone thinking of using trains to get to London on Saturday 4th July or back to London from Dunwich (Darsham) on the Sunday morning, you need to check out what Abellio are doing. Things could be very difficult.

*Dear sir or madam,

Due to the growing popularity of the Dunwich Dynamo cycle event, and to maintain a punctual and safe service, we will this year be introducing partial cycle restrictions on our network on Saturday 4th and Sunday 5th July.

The restrictions are as follows:

Saturday 4th July

Our current policy of 8 bikes per intercity services and 4 bikes per rural/stopping service will be strictly adhered to.

Sunday 5th July

Bikes will be prohibited on the following routes: Lowestoft - Ipswich, Lowestoft - Norwich. 

Bikes will be restricted to a maximum of 4 on the following rural routes: Ipswich - Cambridge, Norwich - Cambridge. Only 8 bikes can be carried between Norwich and Ipswich.

Intercity services starting from Ipswich travelling to Colchester/Chelmsford/Stratford/London will carry a maximum of 50 bikes per train only and must be reserved in advance - a free bike ticket will be generated and this must be presented before boarding.

Stopping services that start at Ipswich at XX:09 past the hour will be prohibited from carrying bikes.

We are currently working on creating the online reservation form, which can be found on the following page when launched: http://www.abelliogreateranglia.co.uk/dunwich-dynamo-restri…. I will of course let you know when the form is live.

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Paul*


----------



## AndyWilliams (11 Apr 2015)

Throws a spanner in the works.....


----------



## jefmcg (11 Apr 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Throws a spanner in the works.....



Not really, trains home from DD have been a problem for a while. You have to rely on the buses, or your own resources. I think it's great they are a letting people know in advance, to reduce the number of stranded people unable to use their tickets.

2012


jefmcg said:


> And this is when I was very happy to be on a folder. There were about 20 or 30 bikes on the station, but when the train pulled in (1 every two hours), the guard said: room for one bike. Apparently the train, sans guard van can only hold seven bikes, and they were at capacity, but one person was getting off. Anyway, I hopped on with my folder, and settled in, and left the others to duke it out. The rest were going to have to cycle to Ipswich, as most of them weren't getting to London any other way. And they'd probably have to buy a new ticket, as the pre-booked ones were for a specified train only.


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2015)

Some of you may have noticed my Nur Nud thread- a backwards Dun Run starting in That Suffolk and going to That London. I've now decided that it makes more sense than ever, so I'm planning to go ahead, the same night.

I've not had any issues training back on two runs (2011 back from Ipswich, 2013 from Diss) but I had pre-booked tickets and made them in plenty of time. In 2011, Ipswich's station manager, the excellently named Alan Boagey, gently persuaded the guard to let every bike that was on the platform on my train. AFAIK, DD numbers picked up even more last year though, can't really blame them for capping numbers.


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2015)

User said:


> And much more positive than the blanket ban imposed for the BHF L2B.


That it is. Abellio aren't just ignoring the issue or turning away paying customers, they're being upfront about it. There are many jobsworth train guards and TOCs, but there's plenty who are more pragmatic.
Now if they could do something about replacement buses.......


----------



## TechnoTim2011 (13 Apr 2015)

I have raised this issue with Suffolk County Council and BBC Radio Suffolk who interviewed myself and Leighton Taylor of Torque Bikes in Sudbury this morning. We are going to keep hammering away until Abellio:
1) Make it possible for all cyclists from Essex, Suffolk and Norfolk who want to take their bikes by train to Liverpool Street for the start of the DD to be able to (our suggested solution is a brake van or freight wagon on at least one Saturday train into Liverpool Street.
2) Make it possible for any of the former who want to stop at intermediate stops in Essex and North of Ipswich to take their bikes on the stopping trains and do so. (even allowing normal limits would be an improvement).

1) above also covers anyone driving up to Dunwich and leaving their car or vehicle their overnight then cycling/train to start.

Otherwise many dozens of East Anglian DD'ers will be unable to make the start. This is not good news for anyone. That includes me, I have been involved in pit stops for past 4 years but wanted to do the DD this year.


----------



## 4F (13 Apr 2015)

I have given up on the trains and as I have done for the last 2 years will cycle to the start. 
To be fair I can sort of understand why they have put the restriction in place on the Saturday as the trains were never leaving Ipswich on time on the Saturday due to the length of time it was taking to load the guards van.

Good luck though on pushing them to come up with an alternative.

Am I right to assume it was you and your wife who used to run Weston's cafe ? If so the last 2 years you did an excellent job and your bacon rolls were a delight in the early hours


----------



## TechnoTim2011 (13 Apr 2015)

No that was not me, the cafe has since changed hands, I will pop in to brief the new owners on the Dynamo. I was working as an outrider for Torque Bikes in 2012 and did the same last year. I planned on doing it this year but will be one who cannot get to the start unless Abellio change their tune.


----------



## 4F (13 Apr 2015)

TechnoTim2011 said:


> No that was not me, the cafe has since changed hands, I will pop in to brief the new owners on the Dynamo. I was working as an outrider for Torque Bikes in 2012 and did the same last year. I planned on doing it this year but will be one who cannot get to the start unless Abellio change their tune.



Sudbury to Hackney, 50 miles. Problem solved


----------



## RhythMick (13 Apr 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Hello folks............
> 
> Anybody thinking of riding the *Dunwich Dynamo* this year? I have only just heard of this night ride and I really want to do it. Been reading blogs and watching videos and it looks brilliant.
> I would be arriving alone so wondering who else is by themselves and are you planning on cycling back to London.
> ...



There's another ride you could consider - the Exmouth Exodus. More convenient for me, I did it last year finishing into the still-sharp teeth of ex-Hurricane Bertha. Great fun.


----------



## RhythMick (13 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Omg Teef! Didn't you know the camera adds 10 lbs...
> 
> Great ride that was  Not to mention the bacon sarnies, courtesy of Steve and the VW van.



How many cameras ? 

Sorry, don't know you but couldn't resist.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Apr 2015)

None taken! Glad I did the ride and got the butty ;-)


----------



## 4F (14 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> None taken! Glad I did the ride and got the butty ;-)



That was indeed an excellent ride that year with great company, of course Ant if the same camera was used this year it would show a very different picture.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Apr 2015)

I dunno about that mate... currently around 96 Kg, so not exactly a racing snake at the moment! Think you have done pretty well yourself though?!


----------



## 4F (14 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> I dunno about that mate... currently around 96 Kg, so not exactly a racing snake at the moment! Think you have done pretty well yourself though?!



Getting there (again) , just a smidge above you


----------



## Aperitif (14 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> I dunno about that mate... currently around 96 Kg, so not exactly a racing snake at the moment! Think you have done pretty well yourself though?!


All of CC's 'Los Originales' are allowed to tilt at life around 100 - 102kg. Any more is a deserved addition. Any less - a waste of capacity.


----------



## jiberjaber (19 Apr 2015)

So thinking about doing this but concerned about getting to London from Chelmsford as well... seems the trains might be a *little* problem! Not sure about the 30 mile ride in to the city ad then the Dun Run as I was considering riding back to Chelmsford which in itself is another 100km on the main event...


----------



## rb58 (19 Apr 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> So thinking about doing this but concerned about getting to London from Chelmsford as well... seems the trains might be a *little* problem! Not sure about the 30 mile ride in to the city ad then the Dun Run as I was considering riding back to Chelmsford which in itself is another 100km on the main event...


Do it! It'll be an adventure.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Apr 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> So thinking about doing this but concerned about getting to London from Chelmsford as well... seems the trains might be a *little* problem! Not sure about the 30 mile ride in to the city ad then the Dun Run as I was considering riding back to Chelmsford which in itself is another 100km on the main event...


Just go with the flow...to Chelmsford from Dunwich will be simple in the daylight...it's only when the dark nights of Essex get a grip...wwwooooooooo! (But there's always Shenfield kebab shop should rescue remedies be the order of the day.) From there, it's a straightforward trip back into London and a train out the next morning!


----------



## jiberjaber (20 Apr 2015)

I'm more concerned with the total distance of getting on for 180+ miles and over 20 hours in the saddle as I've got to drive across France the following Wednesday! Furthest I've done so far is 86 miles (just this weekend).... hmmm adventure is certainly one word for it!


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> I'm more concerned with the total distance of getting on for 180+ miles and over 20 hours in the saddle as I've got to drive across France the following Wednesday! Furthest I've done so far is 86 miles (just this weekend).... hmmm adventure is certainly one word for it!


20 hours? I think you'll be doing a lot better average than 9 mph...


----------



## Colin_B (21 Apr 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> So thinking about doing this but concerned about getting to London from Chelmsford as well... seems the trains might be a *little* problem! Not sure about the 30 mile ride in to the city ad then the Dun Run as I was considering riding back to Chelmsford which in itself is another 100km on the main event...



Ride to the start, 
Ride the dun run, 
Ride to Ipswich, 
Train back to Chelmsford, 
Simple :-) 
If you get in quick you should be able to get yourself a cycle reservation for the train from Ipswich to Chelmsford.


----------



## jiberjaber (21 Apr 2015)

I could probably get a lift from Ipswich back to Chelmo, its easier for the Mrs to navigate to - so that's a possibility... will ponder some more.


----------



## rb58 (21 Apr 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> I could probably get a lift from Ipswich back to Chelmo, its easier for the Mrs to navigate to - so that's a possibility... will ponder some more.


If you're going to ride to Ipswich, it's only a short ride from there to Chelmsford.... Come on, it's an adventure, not a bike ride.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> If you're going to ride to Ipswich, it's only a short ride from there to Chelmsford.... Come on, it's an adventure, not a bike ride.


And an even shorter ride to Ross-On-How.
@jiberjaber - just do it. Think of all the angst and fuel you'll save, and the € retained can purchase several bottles of '51' when you are a la campagne. Allez!


----------



## 4F (21 Apr 2015)

Start on the bike, finish on the bike. The feeling you get and the look of shock when you tell others what you have done is worth it alone.

I have done the round trip twice now and for me to start it is a 96 mile ride to Hackney on the Saturday. In 2013 the furthest I had ridden that year was 80 miles but thought what the hell and when I got home I had 242 on the clock. Last year I talked another couple in riding down from Ipswich and this year I reckon there will be 7 or 8 of us.


----------



## jiberjaber (21 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> If you're going to ride to Ipswich, it's only a short ride from there to Chelmsford.... Come on, it's an adventure, not a bike ride.


Lol


----------



## rb58 (21 Apr 2015)

Seriously, my experience of very long rides is that you reach a state of tiredness, then you stay at that rate for the rest of the ride. Just keep the pace steady and you'll be fine.


----------



## User10571 (21 Apr 2015)

4F said:


> Start on the bike, finish on the bike. The feeling you get and the look of shock when you tell others what you have done is worth it alone.
> 
> I have done the round trip twice now and for me to start it is a 96 mile ride to Hackney on the Saturday. In 2013 the furthest I had ridden that year was 80 miles but thought what the hell and when I got home I had 242 on the clock. Last year I talked another couple in riding down from Ipswich and this year I reckon there will be 7 or 8 of us.


Listen to what he says.
He speaks wisely.


----------



## StuAff (21 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> Seriously, my experience of very long rides is that you reach a state of tiredness, then you stay at that rate for the rest of the ride. Just keep the pace steady and you'll be fine.


^That. Keep the pace steady, take breaks as and when you feel the need, and get your fuelling right, and it's straightforward. Seriously. I don't know what distances you've covered on other rides, but you've done 60 and 70 on the last two night rides without much bother, which means a ton is almost certainly well within your grasp. And once you get to that kind of mileage, extending it a bit really isn't a problem. What works for me is to treat it like an audax- stops every 30 miles or so (even if you just get off the bike for a minute or two and have a banana, for example), and to remember it's not a race. For example, on this, when I rode to the 2013 Cardiff-Swansea FNRttC, I stopped briefly at 38 miles, lunch stop at 76, another snack break at about 120, dinner in Cardiff at 157. After that, the halfway stop (Ogmore by Sea) and breakfast in Mumbles.


----------



## StuAff (21 Apr 2015)

User10571 said:


> Listen to what he says.
> He speaks wisely.


That he does.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2015)

"Aye, indeed."

Total encouragement from this sector, JJ - and a story to tell, as 4F outlines. One thing; the tail light trauma will be ferocious. A few of us did it one night and it was a nice contrast to the hustle & bustle of the flashing carnival...


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> Seriously, my experience of very long rides is that you reach a state of tiredness, then you stay at that rate for the rest of the ride. Just keep the pace steady and you'll be fine.


Or not. I've "fallen asleep" on a long ride, after 300km and about 20 hours. It's easy to fix, you get off your bike and walk until the sleepiness wears off, then back on.

Sometimes I hate audaxing.


----------



## jiberjaber (22 Apr 2015)

OK - I am fairly convinced I could give this a shot, I certainly had the concept of breaking the imperial ton this month as Fridays ride of 86 miles was close to it... not making excuses here but two things are playing in my mind.

The trip to France I am heading out on the following Wednesday, lot to do for that, some of which can't be done too far in advance (its a competition I am heading out for which is part of another hobby of mine), so being wiped out that weekend might not be ideal...

The second thing is I came off the bike about a month ago, quite spectacularly, then the fall down the stairs on Saturday must have damaged the skin in the same area, so I ended up with a grapefruit sized fluid sac on my leg Sunday night which I had drained yesterday. Its half full again already, so will probably be a couple more trips to the docs yet.... I've been staring at the sunshine wanting to ride all week... I know its 2 months away but.....

So if I can sort out the above, I think I am up for this! A quiet ride in to London and a pleasant evening ride out to the coast, and a gentle saunter back inland, what's not to love about that  And I get to reuse this:


----------



## Matilda (26 Apr 2015)

Hi all, I have never done the Dun Run before but always wanted to try... I am worried I am too much of an amateur though! Cycle to work and back each day (like 10 miles return), and the longest I've cycled except for that is 35 miles - so would be quite an increase in distance! I need some advice - would the Dynamo be a fun thing for me or simply a foolhardy, stupid thing that I would deeply regret, around 4 am on a field in Essex?


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2015)

With the right preparation it's great fun. A real experience and a great adventure. But you will need to prepare and up your mileage before then if you don't want it to be a nightmare.


----------



## Matilda (26 Apr 2015)

Hmm. That is what I suspected. I may well be too lazy to up my mileage - I just want to go straight to the cool advantures!


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> With the right preparation it's great fun. A real experience and a great adventure. But you will need to prepare and up your mileage before then if you don't want it to be a nightmare.


+1. Start now and you'll have time enough.


----------



## Matilda (26 Apr 2015)

How far do you guys reckon I'd have to practice cycling before taking on the Dynamo? An actual 120 mile practice run? Or 80, 90?


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2015)

Matilda said:


> How far do you guys reckon I'd have to practice cycling before taking on the Dynamo? An actual 120 mile practice run? Or 80, 90?


Someone much wiser than me once said that if you can ride 20 miles, you can ride 40. By that logic, if you're comfortable at 60 miles, you should be able to make 120. If it were me, I'd want to be happy with about 75-80 miles. I don't think there's any need to tackle a full 120 before the actual day. And if you do decide to do it, don't forget to make arrangements to get home again.


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> Someone much wiser than me once said that if you can ride 20 miles, you can ride 40. By that logic, if you're comfortable at 60 miles, you should be able to make 120. If it were me, I'd want to be happy with about 75-80 miles. I don't think there's any need to tackle a full 120 before the actual day. And if you do decide to do it, don't forget to make arrangements to get home again.


+1.


----------



## Matilda (28 Apr 2015)

Thanks for your advice guys! I'd love to do it - here goes a 80 miles practice round!


----------



## guillefb (7 May 2015)

Matilda said:


> How far do you guys reckon I'd have to practice cycling before taking on the Dynamo? An actual 120 mile practice run? Or 80, 90?



Just ride often or commute to work and once or twice a week go progressively for longer distances. I don't think it's necessary to do a 120 mile ride before the event but maybe a 60 or 80 will be fine to fine tune your posture on the bike, clothes to wear etc.
Also learning how to ride within a group would be good and helpful and will make the ride safer for everyone.

I absolutely recommend the Dynamo. I a unique event and the nicest celebration of the bike I know. 
This is my third year and I've convinced my two brothers to come from Madrid to ride it.

You'll love it!


----------



## User10571 (8 May 2015)

Matilda said:


> How far do you guys reckon I'd have to practice cycling before taking on the Dynamo? An actual 120 mile practice run? Or 80, 90?


OK.
Another rule of thumb, in the forest of thumbs.
If you ride regularly _and_ commute daily, whatever your weekly mileage is, you should be able (with the right nutrition / hydration) be able to complete this mileage in one hit.
IME I have seen this to be largely true.
If it has fallen over, it has been due to people errrr... falling over, mechanicals or some other condition which would've prevented them from doing the distance whichever way you cut it.

I wish you much luck, and hope that you get it together to do the Dun Run.

Oh, and annuver fing.
Don't succumb to peer pressure.
I returned to cycling, after a ~25yr absence, _because_ I'd read about the Dun Run. It was _the_ event that caused me to buy a bike.
That was 2 months before the ride in 2006.
Despite relentless and well meaning peer pressure, I refused to be drawn into the ride that year.
I wanted to enjoy it, as opposed to suffer it - I was struck by the magic of it which, despite having done it loads of times since (More than 7, less than 10 - I've lost count), I think is still there.
I really ought to grasp the mettle and give it another go.

You should too.

ETA: Make sure your return journey, however it manifests itself, is cast iron sorted. Anything less, can lead to a morning of disappointment.
With the capacity to pi§§ on the highlights of the night before...


----------



## velovoice (9 May 2015)

User10571 said:


> If you ride regularly _and_ commute daily, whatever your weekly mileage is, you should be able (with the right nutrition / hydration) be able to complete this mileage in one hit.


This was true for me. I was cycling every day and doing "longer" weekend rides (maximum 45 miles!! woohoo!!) and was just fine. Took my time, travelled at my own pace, ate and drank regularly, stopped to stretch a couple of times. It's magic. Sure, I was tired and a bit sore (mostly saddle-related) for a few days afterwards but that was totally cancelled out by the sheer euphoria.


----------



## anothersam (9 May 2015)

A certain rumour believed by people on this thread






_and by the organisers_

is still being spread. Saying the Dun Run isn't a race is like saying commuting isn't a challenge. Fortunately the event is packed with people "just having a good time", which makes it easier to win. Or "win", as there are no prizes, other than the pride of beating people who sadly, couldn't care less.

This is my advice for serious competitors.

My advice for people "just having a good time" is to ignore my advice for serious competitors.


----------



## 4F (12 May 2015)

For anyone worried about distance involved in the Dunwich Dynamo you could always try the Dalston Dynamo first which happens on the same night and from the same start point, details here http://dalstondynamo.tumblr.com/faq


----------



## AlexB (27 May 2015)

I've done it many times. The best advice I can give is to take your own food. The halfway food stop is usually packed, the food not great and you might queue for an hour and get no choice when you get to the counter.
I now take a small stove and reheat my own food in a quiet spot by the roadside. Combine that with a nice cup of tea and you really have no reason to stop at any of the "official" stops.


----------



## Brains (22 Jun 2015)

Dun Run pre-loading
What is the suggested meal before the race, should i be stoking up with a massive meal of Pasta and Porrage ten minites before the off ?
Or is it better to just have a normal meal and then try and eat on the way ?


----------



## rb58 (22 Jun 2015)

It's not a race. It's an adventure. Just eat what you normally do before a long ride, don't try anything new. Little and often through the night.


----------



## User10571 (22 Jun 2015)

rb58 said:


> It's not a race. It's an adventure. Just eat what you normally do before a long ride, don't try anything new. Little and often through the night.


Ross has a good balance of it.....
An adventure.
Every time.


----------



## Brains (29 Jun 2015)

What time do most people start ?


----------



## User10571 (29 Jun 2015)

Brains said:


> What time do most people start ?


Fast boys are generally away well before 20:00. They are the ones who'll pitch up at the Flora Tea Rooms at ~ 04:00 am - well before opening time.
Fat boys, generally, have a Chinese and another beer.
Most mortals leave, like the aafter (Dutch) dinner mint, after eight.
Departure has a momentum like bats leaving a cave.
Apologies and respect for paraphrasing the late, great, Barry's words.


----------



## velovoice (29 Jun 2015)

User10571 said:


> Departure has a momentum like bats leaving a cave.
> Apologies and respect for paraphrasing the late, great, Barry's words.


Saw bats the other night cycling home from a party. Always makes me think of those words and indeed Barry himself.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jul 2015)

I'm really looking forward to this year's dun run, it will be my third. The first I did with folk on fixies who were old enough to be my children, we did the first 70 miles averaging about 22mph, I was at peak fitness but that pace was a huge mistake. 

Last year I did the ride with erupting wisdom teeth and fuelled myself with painkillers, it was still okay. 

This year I wouldn't say I'm peak fitness but the atmosphere for the whole ride is so great I know it will carry me through. 

Dun run is the highlight of my cycling life.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jul 2015)

If anyone is worried about getting stuck then you're welcome to kip at my house in Ipswich and saunter back to London on a later train on Sunday. 

Last year I took the train back from Darsham, but that doesn't appear to be an option this year. I can see why abellio are being badass about not letting bikes on trains from Darsham but I do worry it's going to put a lot of people off. I don't envy the poor platform staff at Darsham on Sunday morning!


----------



## leyton condor (2 Jul 2015)

Sadly I am not doing the ride this year as I have other commitments. I have done the last 6 and seen the ride double in size. Like Andrew this ride is the highlight of my cycling year and I will definitely be thinking of it on Saturday night. I have told the other half to never ever plan anything that clashes with the Dynamo ever again.
Ride safely everyone and enjoy.
See you next year.


----------



## anothersam (3 Jul 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> If anyone is worried about getting stuck then you're welcome to kip at my house in Ipswich and saunter back to London on a later train on Sunday.


That's a seriously kind offer. I might take you up on it if my Half Dun comes undone out of misguided enthusiasm.


----------



## 4F (3 Jul 2015)

Best riding to all doing it this year, looks like it is going to be a hot one 

I am going the double again this year with a bit added on so looking to make this my first 300 mile ride, see you in Hackney Andrew


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jul 2015)

anothersam said:


> That's a seriously kind offer. I might take you up on it if my Half Dun comes undone out of misguided enthusiasm.



You'd best PM me for my mobile number then


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jul 2015)

4F said:


> Best riding to all doing it this year, looks like it is going to be a hot one
> 
> I am going the double again this year with a bit added on so looking to make this my first 300 mile ride, see you in Hackney Andrew



I found out Matt is riding again this year, so there will be a good bunch of us!


----------



## 4F (3 Jul 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I found out Matt is riding again this year, so there will be a good bunch of us!



Nice Simon and James are riding down again along with Chris from FDCC who I have talked into it

I will text when we are down there but should imagine it will be 5ish depending on how long we spend in the pub on the way down


----------



## Tacey (4 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Thx.
> x


Hey there, User10571!

I'm riding tonight, too. Are any of the other Fridays riding? My husband is kibitzing about me riding alone!


----------



## User10571 (4 Jul 2015)

Tacey said:


> Hey there, User10571!
> 
> I'm riding tonight, too. Are any of the other Fridays riding? My husband is kibitzing about me riding alone!


Not me.
I'm off to Whitstable shortly.
Tell him you won't be alone. There'll be ~1,500 others with you.


----------



## Tacey (4 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Not me.
> I'm off to Whitstable shortly.
> Tell him you won't be alone. There'll be ~1,500 others with you.


Ah, my mistake. 

I know there's going to be truckloads of people riding but try telling that to Mr Fretful...

Hope you enjoy Whitstable - have a beer and a fry up for me!


----------



## User10571 (4 Jul 2015)

Tacey said:


> Ah, my mistake.
> 
> I know there's going to be truckloads of people riding but try telling that to Mr Fretful...
> 
> Hope you enjoy Whitstable - have a beer and a fry up for me!


No beer for me. But a courier bag with a couple of bottles of Veuve in it


----------



## Tacey (4 Jul 2015)

Legend.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jul 2015)

I did this in 2012, solo. About midnight I had a flat tyre, I can't even tell you how many people asked if ok. @Tacey , you'll be fine.

If you have a credit card, and a mobile phone, really, nothing bad can happen. You are in south east England, not the Gobi desert


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jul 2015)

I hope you all have a great ride. I'm full of admiration.


----------



## arallsopp (4 Jul 2015)

I'm in, oddly.

Considering last time I was in a bed it was in Philadelphia, this could be tricky. Still, time on sofa has been put to good use, and kids are (for the most part) charming companions.

So. Off to find some food, then fettle a bit with the Encore, then look for some shoes, grab some zip ties, and head towards the start. Hope to see a few friendly faces on the road. Oh, and might be riding back too. If I'm still awake at the start, I'll ride to the end. If I'm still awake at the end, I'll ride to the start. If you see me headed back to the coast on Sunday. STOP ME.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jul 2015)

This morning I'm full of pain,,so much pain. Mostly my back. I need to exercise more!

Great ride though, I saw loads of people I knew!


----------



## 4F (5 Jul 2015)

Got into Dunwich at 10 past 5 and back home just after 9 with 247 on the clock, totally spent with yesterdays heat and headwind really taking effect on the way down therefore ruling out my intention of trying to round it up to 300

Met @Trickedem at the 85 mile food point and also at the end , as well as @Andrew_Culture in Finchingfield and not forgetting the legend @SimonJKH who also I rode down with yesterday as well as parts of todays ride.

Well done to everyone who completed this


----------



## mattobrien (5 Jul 2015)

Chapeau to one and all.

We had a member of our group ride down from Dunwich, we met him in the park.

We managed a reasonable pace (unintentionally) and were delighted to only have the one puncture.

2016 here we come


----------



## SimonJKH (5 Jul 2015)

Once again the DD proved itself to be one of the greatest adventures you can have on a bike. So many memories of this year's ride spin around my head - trying to fix a broken chain on the grass verge of the busiest roundabout on the route; a group of happy young riders offering me a turn on their 'herbal cigarette'; yelling 'Do a skid' at a fixie rider and getting one; suddenly getting the urge to race a kid less than half my age up one of the short, sharp climbs near the end (lets call it a tie); hearing my name being yelled at 2am in the middle of nowhere (members of my running club setting a blistering pace as a group)...
If you're ever wondering 'Should I try the DD?' just do it - you'll love it!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2015)

A mate and I rode down from Enfield, where we were dropped off, to London Fields and set off at 20:15. We arrived in Dunwich at about 04:30 having gone for the One Stop strategy (at Sudbury Fire Station). Only a few quick stops to change batteries apart from that. Average speed 15.2. Would have been 16mph, I reckon, (good for me over a long distance!) without the clog up at the start for half an hour or so. 128 miles to the beach, but 134 miles after riding back a bit and then off the meet our lift back nearby as she didn't fancy driving right down the hill with the sheer number of cyclists around. (I HAD to do a few more miles as my previous longest ride was 131 miles. Couldn't stop at 128!!

First time we've done the ride and certainly planning to do it again!!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2015)

Which town was it that the local LBS was still open and doing a roaring trade? That's how to make a business work!


----------



## SimonJKH (5 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Which town was it that the local LBS was still open and doing a roaring trade? That's how to make a business work!


Torque in Sudbury


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2015)

SimonJKH said:


> Torque in Sudbury


Thanks. I'll remember that for next year.
I really couldn't work out where the ?? it was!


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jul 2015)

4F said:


> Got into Dunwich at 10 past 5 and back home just after 9 with 247 on the clock, totally spent with yesterdays heat and headwind really taking effect on the way down therefore ruling out my intention of trying to round it up to 300
> 
> Met @Trickedem at the 85 mile food point and also at the end , as well as @Andrew_Culture in Finchingfield and not forgetting the legend @SimonJKH who also I rode down with yesterday as well as parts of todays ride.
> 
> Well done to everyone who completed this


Nice talking to you. Well done on an epic ride


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jul 2015)

arallsopp said:


> I'm in, oddly.
> 
> Considering last time I was in a bed it was in Philadelphia, this could be tricky. Still, time on sofa has been put to good use, and kids are (for the most part) charming companions.
> 
> So. Off to find some food, then fettle a bit with the Encore, then look for some shoes, grab some zip ties, and head towards the start. Hope to see a few friendly faces on the road. Oh, and might be riding back too. If I'm still awake at the start, I'll ride to the end. If I'm still awake at the end, I'll ride to the start. If you see me headed back to the coast on Sunday. STOP ME.


I saw a mirage of what looked like the legend that is just as I was leaving the half way stop. I shouted to you, but you didn't look round so I assumed it was someone else.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jul 2015)

Awesome ride and nice to chat to so many people. I missed the start because I left home without my waterbottles, meaning I didn't get to Stratford till gone 8. I rode North and eventually picked the ride up in Epping Forest. I made good progress and got to the half way point before 12 and avoided the queues. Thanks to LCC for the awesome soup. I also stopped at the house near the end that does bacon rolls. Had a nice chat with @4F, then slept for an hour in the Yurt. I couldn't be bothered to wait for the queues at the Cafe, so had a pint and some crisps in the pub, then rode to Ipswich, which was delightful until the last 30 minutes when the heavens opened. Trains were screwed, due to a bridge being hit in Witham, so after a short train journey to Colchester, I spent another couple of hours riding to Chelmsford, where after several more delays, I finally got a train to Stratford. Nightmare journey, but got home in the end.


----------



## User10571 (5 Jul 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Awesome ride and nice to chat to so many people. I missed the start because I left home without my waterbottles, meaning I didn't get to Stratford till gone 8. I rode North and eventually picked the ride up in Epping Forest. I made good progress and got to the half way point before 12 and avoided the queues. Thanks to LCC for the awesome soup. I also stopped at the house near the end that does bacon rolls. Had a nice chat with @4F, then slept for an hour in the Yurt. I couldn't be bothered to wait for the queues at the Cafe, so had a pint and some crisps in the pub, then rode to Ipswich, which was delightful until the last 30 minutes when the heavens opened. Trains were screwed, due to a bridge being hit in Witham, so after a short train journey to Colchester, I spent another couple of hours riding to Chelmsford, where after several more delays, I finally got a train to Stratford. Nightmare journey, but got home in the end.
> View attachment 95106


Sounds like the end was a 'mare, Tim.
It is a ride that evolves, it always has.
Every year brings new stuff to deal with.
While I was busy necking bubbles in the wee small hours in Whitstable, while you were cycling, I hadn't forgotten about any of you doing this ride.
I confess to there being an elephant of envy, on my part. That ^ pic sums it up very well.


----------



## robjh (5 Jul 2015)

An amazing night and a day. Seven of us left Hackney dead on 8 o'clock, and arrived at Dunwich around 5 - in my case spot on 5 o'clock. I've done night rides before but this was in a different league. I loved chasing down the darkened lanes with no sound but the hum of hubs and the swish of tyres on tarmac, and I hadn't anticipated the speed of the ride. I was also impressed by the roadside catering - we must have been slightly ahead of the peak crowds as I saw little sign of the queues that I'd heard about. The lentil soup at Sible Hedingham would have been worth riding 116 miles for any night of the year.
Aided by their CC jerseys I spotted @Andrew_Culture (looks just his avatar; I was the guy in Cambridge kit) somewhere near Wanstead, and @Trickedem (I should have recognised you sooner) at Sible Hedingham, as well as noticing a couple of other Fridays faces.

As opposed to the pace out to Dunwich, I'm still struggling to understand how it took 3 of us 9 hours for the 80 miles back to Cambridge. Granted, legs were tired and we dealt with 4 punctures, and we spent an inordinated time sitting on the steps of Stowmarket station while others in our group debated their options, it being clear the trains wouldn't have us (2 of them found a taxi that would take their bikes) - and then there were three. The next 90 minutes were the nadir as we followed a misleading GPS around in cold rain to the Maglia Rosso café at Hawstead where we started to nod off over coffee, but then home was in sight. I did just 201 miles from Hackney-Dunwich-home, then slept like a baby. 

Can't wait for next year.


----------



## User10571 (5 Jul 2015)

robjh said:


> An amazing night and a day. Seven of us left Hackney dead on 8 o'clock, and arrived at Dunwich around 5 - in my case spot on 5 o'clock. I've done night rides before but this was in a different league. I loved chasing down the darkened lanes with no sound but the hum of hubs and the swish of tyres on tarmac, and I hadn't anticipated the speed of the ride. I was also impressed by the roadside catering - we must have been slightly ahead of the peak crowds as I saw little sign of the queues that I'd heard about. *The lentil soup at Sible Hedingham would have been worth riding 116 miles for any night of the year.*
> Aided by their CC jerseys I spotted @Andrew_Culture (looks just his avatar; I was the guy in Cambridge kit) somewhere near Wanstead, and @Trickedem (I should have recognised you sooner) at Sible Hedingham, as well as noticing a couple of other Fridays faces.
> 
> As opposed to the pace out to Dunwich, I'm still struggling to understand how it took 3 of us 9 hours for the 80 miles back to Cambridge. Granted, legs were tired and we dealt with 4 punctures, and we spent an inordinated time sitting on the steps of Stowmarket station while others in our group debated their options, it being clear the trains wouldn't have us (2 of them found a taxi that would take their bikes) - and then there were three. The next 90 minutes were the nadir as we followed a misleading GPS around in cold rain to the Maglia Rosso café at Hawstead where we started to nod off over coffee, but then home was in sight. I did just 201 miles from Hackney-Dunwich-home, then slept like a baby.
> ...


Choice.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jul 2015)

I'm so impressed with everyone, most notably @4F and @SimonJKH 

The good humour and enthusiasm of @SimonJKH when I met him at a stop somewhere near Framlingham was just the pick me up I needed, a real tonic. 

I'm quite happy to admit I totally blew out of my ass for this ride, the first dark moment happening at the worryingly early 40 mile mark. But did it put me off! No way, it was just the kick up the saddle I needed to get me obsessed about losing weight and getting fit again!

Please sir, can I have some more...


----------



## redflightuk (6 Jul 2015)

I only decided to go at 6pm on Saturday, so a quick tyre change I grabbed some food filled a couple of water bottles and headed off. It was about 7:45 when I left home and as it's about the distance from home as it is from London fields I picked the route up at Great Dunmow. As I was going to try a there and back ride I kept to a steady pace, the weather was perfect and it wasn't long before I arrived at the first food stop. Back on the road again a couple of times I thought I had gone off course as I hadn't seen anyone for a while.. I joined a couple who were going at a good pace and then the we grew into a bunch of about fifteen for the last 20 miles. We arrived at 3:45 to a busy car park and café. After a fine breakfast I took a photo of the sunrise. I set off at 5 and followed the route back to Dunmow, It was nice to see the places we had ridden through in darkness only a few hours ago. Unfortunately it started raining just after Needham Market and didn't stop until almost Great Dunmow. I arrived home at 3:30 tired but happy with 222.9 miles on the clock.


----------



## anothersam (6 Jul 2015)

4F said:


> Got into Dunwich at 10 past 5 and back home just after 9 with 247 on the clock


Good god. At 9 I could only dream of being at home.

I didn't take many pictures. This one stands out:





As amenities go I saw better than the spigot at the back of a pub. All that mattered was that it was potable.





Food or toilets, it starts with a queue.


----------



## Colin_B (6 Jul 2015)

I rode it again for my second time. Left the park at about 8:15 and arrived at the beach at 5:15. I enjoyed the whole ride apart from the potholes, there seemed to be a lot more this year. The group I rode with didn't take as many breaks as I would have liked and I suffered towards the end. I thought the numbers were down on last year, did anyone else think the numbers were down ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jul 2015)

Apparently the guestimate at numbers this year is between 2,500 and 3000!


----------



## User10571 (6 Jul 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Apparently the guestimate at numbers this year is between 2,500 and 3000!


Blimey!
Where is that information from, please?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Blimey!
> Where is that information from, please?



A friend told me, so I asked for more info and he said it was some bod on the Facebook page having a guess


----------



## 4F (7 Jul 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> A friend told me, so I asked for more info and he said it was some bod on the Facebook page having a guess



LOL, reliable source then I didn't think there were any more than usual than has been for the last 3 - 4 years


----------



## saoirse50 (7 Jul 2015)

If anything, there seemed to be less than in 2013. Just going by crowds I saw in the park. But it's hard to judge and I tend to leave a bit later these days, to avoid the madness that can descend on Epping Rd if you leave with the crowds. I heard that the halfway stop volunteers felt there were less people, but again this might be because it's a bit of a detour from the route. And now loads of people use pre loaded GPS tracks, many of which don't include this tiny detour.


----------



## saoirse50 (7 Jul 2015)

I was on my own at sunrise. Stopped for a while and just watched it.









I have no excuse at all for getting lost, as this was my ninth DunRun, but I did and ended up on the so called cycle path around Needham Market, which took me through fields of wheat and broadbeans, then a steepish bit of down where I just had to let the brakes be and hope for the best on my skinny road wheels.







I always seem to end up on my own for about half of it at least. I lost the Lewisham Cyclists team I led up to Hackney before even getting out of Hackney. My terrific tandem partners were with me then and we stopped to chat to some mates of the tandem captain, who always wait at the end of their road to wave the ride on. The rest of the group just shot off ahead. We spent several minutes chatting and I stayed with the tandem, which struggled to get up any speed on the Lea Bridge Rd as we were caught at every light and it's all slightly uphill. I stayed with my tandem mates till just after
halfway perhaps...maybe a bit more. Don't quite know what happened, but suddenly I realised they weren't just behind me any more. It's never a problem though, and I actually really enjoy being on my own under the moon on my bike. Stopped a couple of times to help out with mechanicals. That's always nice to chat to folks.
With about maybe 15 miles to go, I stopped to munch a slice of banana bread and lo and behold, some of the Lewisham team showed up. We soon crept up behind our mate on the Fatbike, who had left a good deal earlier than the rest of us as he knew he'd be slower. So hit the beach with a bunch of Lewisham riders, at maybe nine, cooked up some fried eggs and tea on the beach.

It began to rain about 10am. I was amazed at how many folk had no waterproofs! My tandem friends arrived, my Lewisham team headed to the coaches, we waved them off. Then headed to Darsham in the pouring rain to drop the tandem stoker off on the train, thence to Sibton where a friend of the tandem captain lives and we were warmed up with coffee and cake. The tandem was taken apart here and stowed in a car. Soon I was waving off the captain and heading, off alone again, on wet roads, to Saxmundham where I expected my partner, Mario, to arrive at about 2pm so we could ride together to Aldeburgh where we planned to stay a few days.

Little did I know of the mess that train services to the east of England had become that morning due to the overloading of some poor bridge near Witham. Eventually, Mario, was forced (by an overbearing jobsworth who refused to allow his bike on an almost empty train as there were already four bikes on it) to take a cab with two other Aldeburgh heading cyclists, also forced off by the same jobsworth (on the first day of their honeymoon) from Ely (where diversions had sent them) to Aldeburgh. So I ended up riding a fair few extra miles that day. By the time we got to Aldeburgh, unloaded his bike, put it back together and staggered into where we were staying, at 6.30pm on Sunday, I hadn't had a wink of sleep since 5am on Saturday morning.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2015)

When you say 'Fatbike' do you mean the lad who was riding a bike that had massive snow / sand tyres? Heroic!


----------



## robjh (7 Jul 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> When you say 'Fatbike' do you mean the lad who was riding a bike that had massive snow / sand tyres? Heroic!


What about the four on the cross-trainer bikes? We passed them heading back from Dunwich at about 7.30. Did they really ride 116 miles, let alone 232, standing up? Very skinny and muscly all of them.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2015)

robjh said:


> What about the four on the cross-trainer bikes? We passed them heading back from Dunwich at about 7.30. Did they really ride 116 miles, let alone 232, standing up? Very skinny and muscly all of them.



I've been seeing them on rides around here for years!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2015)

Anyone else experience what these guys did?

Calvin Tucker‎Dunwich Dynamo
Dear Dulwich Paragons

I am a club rider who has ridden in a wide variety of events, including sportives, licenced races and Grand Fondos, e.g. the Etape. I also commute in London traffic, and I mountain bike. So what I have to say to you is based on experience and understanding of club etiquette and safe riding, and not based on ignorance or prejudice.

The dictionary defines 'paragon' as "a model or pattern of excellence or of a particular excellence: a paragon of virtue. Synonyms: ideal, standard, epitome, quintessence; example, exemplar, paradigm."

I don't feel you lived up to these standards on Saturday night.

First of all, you need to appreciate that the the Dun Run is not a race and that the event includes riders of varying levels of skill and experience, many of whom have no experience of night-riding on country roads. The problem is not that you were "cycling fast" (I'm not slow myself), but that you were cycling without much thought or regard for the safety and enjoyment of other cyclists.

I was personally cut up twice by a group of Paragons. On one ocassion I was almost pushed me into the hedge on the right hand side of the road by Paragons who were trying to overtake some 'recreational cyclists', only to run out of puff on the climb and block my path. It was pretty shocking behaviour from a club, and if they had pulled that stunt on me during an actual race, my response would have been to elbow or headbutt them off the tarmac.

A former work colleague I happened to bump into also told me that Paragons were "buzzing" inexperienced riders. And there have been numerous similar complaints posted here.

You may well feel confident enough in your bike handling skills to pass riders that close and at speed, although I have to say I was not impressed by the standard of riding I witnessed from your club. The point is that close passes can cause less experienced riders to panic and potentially crash, and the risks increase exponentially as the night wears on and riders become fatigued and lose focus. It's not a nice way to ride, and it reflects badly on your club.

Another issue, I think, was that the large number of riders in the Paragon bunch meant that they dominated the road space, often to the exclusion of other riders. The differentials in speed between different riders meant that a bunch as large as yours was basically forcing its way through gaps and intimidating other riders. This is obviously dangerous, and it comes across as arrogant and disrespectful.

Please have a think about how, as a club, you interact with other riders in a safe and mutually respectful manner. Thank you.


----------



## velovoice (7 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Anyone else experience what this guys did?
> 
> Calvin Tucker‎Dunwich Dynamo
> Dear Dulwich Paragons
> ...


To my knowledge, Dulwich Paragon "trains" have been acting inconsiderately on the DunRun for years. Certainly they already had a reputation when I rode it for the first time in 2010. Then in 2011 we had a big problem with their "support cars" zooming up and down the countrylanes in the wee hours. You'd think they were Team Sky or something... in their dreams!
Every year, letters get sent afterwards. This one was exceedingly polite. 
(I'm one of the two FB group admins, for my sins.)


----------



## arallsopp (7 Jul 2015)

robjh said:


> What about the four on the cross-trainer bikes? We passed them heading back from Dunwich at about 7.30. Did they really ride 116 miles, let alone 232, standing up? Very skinny and muscly all of them.




That'd be Carl, Henry, Stuart and Idai. These are small miles for them. Carl, Stuart and Idai are PBP qualified. I first met Idai at Market Rasen on LEL. Man is a machine. Although he travels perpendicular to me, we were pleased to share a few words on the DD


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

DP have close-passed me on a number of (non Dun Run) occasions, causing me to frown. In my case on quiet lanes in broad daylight. All that would be needed would be an "on your right". They also seem to be exceptionally stealthy.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Anyone else experience what this guys did?
> 
> Calvin Tucker‎Dunwich Dynamo
> Dear Dulwich Paragons
> ...



I've seen them behave like that in previous years on other events, not just the Dun Run. I first saw their dangerous actions back in 2007 on the London to Canterbury TdF sportive.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2015)

I noticed there were a LOT of paragon riders, I didn't notice any rum behaviours, and I was very much a fat lad at the back!


----------



## redflightuk (7 Jul 2015)

I saw a few of them at different times during the ride, had a chuckle when they passed one time as the last time one tried to cut in front of me so sharply that he put himself off the road.


----------



## Broadside (7 Jul 2015)

I have experienced similar from DP riders when I last rode the Dunwich Dynamo in 2013. I have also seen some similar behaviour from their riders on various sportives.

I wouldn't want to tar them all with the same brush but they have an air of elitism and it's all a bit unnecessary on sportives, informal rides like the DunRun and other non-race events.


----------



## anothersam (8 Jul 2015)

I've never minded individuals treating it as a race. However the organisers wish to frame it, in a freestyle event like this you have no control over how participants are going to choose to pursue Dunwich, which is as it should be. Not everyone is after a gentle pootle, particularly 200km worth.

However, when it starts looking more like a sporting event (complete with unsportsmanlike behaviour) than a celebration, with chain gangs threatening to rule the road by simple virtue of their numbers, it might be time for a change.

Perhaps a staggered start, as is done for the London marathon (elite racers and "fun runners" - let's call them "Dun runners" here), is in order. I know it's already rather staggered; what it needs is a statement by the Paragoners or whoever to say they're leaving at, say, 6pm. This will surely get the other clubs to follow suit, as none will want to be the last ones to the coast. As long as they don't then turn around and mow us all down on their way back.


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2015)

I have never had a problem with them in many years of Dun running and I wouldn't say they are any worse than other FPKW's, just more identifiable.

I see that some one from the Paragon committee is aware of the Facebook thread now and discussing it with other committee members so it looks like they are taking the comments seriously.


----------



## Colin_B (8 Jul 2015)

Does anyone know the date for next year please ?


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2015)

Colin_B said:


> Does anyone know the date for next year please ?



16th July


----------



## User10571 (8 Jul 2015)

4F said:


> I have never had a problem with them in many years of Dun running and I wouldn't say they are any worse than other FPKW's, just more identifiable.
> 
> *I see that some one from the Paragon committee is aware of the Facebook thread now and discussing it with other committee members so it looks like they are taking the comments seriously*.


If memory serves, this is not the first year that they have found themselves in that position.


----------



## velovoice (8 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> If memory serves, this is not the first year that they have found themselves in that position.


Your memory does serve. This is the first year that social media has been employed to voice complaints and Boy Oh Boy does it seem to be hitting the spot in a way that individual letters, emails and phone calls in previous years did not!


----------



## arallsopp (8 Jul 2015)

Well, best chime in with my experience of the night(s). Those who saw me would have found me somewhat erratic. 

Warning. Contains ~10% cycling.

So, let's set the scene. Its Wednesday, I'm waking up. I'm in Connecticut. Its Thursday, I'm waking up. I'm in Philadelphia. Its Friday, I don't seem to have gone to bed. I'm in New York. Sun sets on the city that never lets anyone sleep, and I take a flight home.

Its Saturday morning. I'm in the UK. I'm outside my house thinking that a quick sleep really would be quite nice. But my neighbour is doing his longest ride to date and he's asked me along. Evey accepted on my behalf whilst I was in the US, so, the Dun Run it will be. OK. Well, the jet lag will probably work in my favour. Its 5am in my head, so I could easily clamber into bed and get plenty of sleep before the start. Just got to get Darcey's School Fete out of the way first. Oh, and charge the GPS batteries. Ted's a bit mopey, so Evey stays home with him and I head off to a 4th July themed celebration. 

Its Saturday afternoon. Thoughts turn to the bike. Better get things ready before I take that nap. This way, I can wake up and know that all I need to do is get on the bike and go. Should probably start with the GPS batteries. Hmmm... Turns out I've not ridden enough of late to have even a vague recollection of what I need to take with me. Fast bike or commuter? Hmmm... Weather looks good. New bike calling to me. Dash to local bike shop. Find a bag that fits the Encore. Hmmm.. They have a "Topeak DryBag Tri-Bag". That'll work. Ok. Head home. Right. 4pm. I can kip. Let's fit the bag first though. Oh, hmm.. that's pretty small. OK. Steal bag from the back of the Furai. That's audax proven. I can load it up with muesli bars and a couple of drinks. No bottle cages on the 'bents.

Its late Saturday afternoon. I'm shopping for bars and drinks. Cupboards are not kid safe.

Its six PM on Saturday. Neighbour has left already as going up by train. I'm looking at the sofa longingly. Below the tiredness, something else feels off. Would he hate me if I didn't show? Evey says its nervousness from not riding a while. She knows the ride will do me good, and reminds me that the neighbour has a spare return coach ticket with my name on it. I don't need to ride back. Ok. Definitely fast bike then. This will be her first long ride (and in fact my second time out on her). I'm out of time to charge the GPS batteries. Sod it. I'll just take spares. Probably not riding back anyway. Pop 'em in the seat pack with the spare lights. 

Its twenty past six on Saturday. Turns out the Furai's seat pack rubs the back wheel as soon as I hit a bump. Encore is a lot more horizontal than the Furai and the clearances are smaller. Balls. Balls. Balls. Ok. Take out water proofs. Flapjacks. Bottles. Money. Cram what I can into the TriBag. Hmmm.. Not a lot of room. Ok. I'm not riding back. I don't need half of this. Its fine. Why do I feel so off? I think I'll not go. 

Its half six on Saturday. The educated Andy Cater rings and asks if I'm home. I am. I'm not going to go. He says he'll drop by. I say I'm probably not going. He rocks up ten minutes later. Tapes foodstuffs to my handlebars. I say I'm possibly not going. He reminds me that we've already ridden to Dunwich and back with the same configuration. Evey says 'go'. Andy says he'll escort me to the start. We take a spin around the close. Adjust the bars. Spin again. Tweak. Ok. It does kinda feel good. We'll be ok.

Its five to eight. The ride starts in five minutes. We're just under 14 miles from London Fields. Business as usual 

Its ten to nine. We're at the start. There's the Lady Jane. And a G&T fuelled Peter and Andrij on the tandem. Good to catch up with friends. Soul recharging kind of stuff. Didn't get that sleep yet. And my GPS batteries are in the abandoned seat bag. With the spare lights. OK. Group ride. It'll be ok. Neighbour is sight unseen on the road ahead, I'll probably catch him up.

Its quarter past nine on Saturday night. I wave goodbye to @iLB, and set off for Dunwich. I'm bumbling pleasantly with The Lady Jane and the tandem, but I'm not going to catch the neighbour at this rate. I decide to plough ahead.

Its twenty one minutes past nine. I find my way back to the route and catch back up to Andrij, Peter and Jane. Realise my famed sense of direction has not been affected by time off the bike. Although I ride slower these days, I get lost just as quick 

The roads open up a little. GPS is still alive. It gets dark. I'm not a fan of the fibre flare on my rear stay. No reflector in it means it tends to fade away in the glare of headlamps. Tuck into the pack. 

Twenty past ten. Call home. Check everything ok. Bad feeling. All ok. Kids asleep. Evey headed likewise. OK. Will check back in the morning. Hey! There's Idai. Awesome. Ride with him a while. Get sprayed by an errant industrial sprinkler. 

Sunday, ten past midnight. Settling into my pace. Encore working beautifully. 65 and a half miles in. GPS still going. There's Des! He points me in the direction of the hall that serves as a half way food stop. Neighbour is probably in there. I call home. Ted's woken up with a tummy ache. Evey a bit worried about him. I'm almost exactly in the middle of nowhere. Worst nightmare. She'll try to settle him. We agree I'll wait here as its dry and phone reception is good. I'd rather come home if he's unwell as tomorrow will be hard work if nobody has slept. 

I get to hang with Darth Stuart and Dinky for a couple of hours. Its good to talk. Worried about Ted though...

Sunday, half two. Evey rings to say he says the pain has moved to his right side. This sounds bad. I need to get home now. Our immediate neighbours are paramedics. We wake them up and they have a look at Ted, then take Darcey for us. Their girls are of a similar vintage to our kids, so the little'uns will wake up to find they've had an unexpected sleep over. An ambulance is called. I don't trust the GPS to get me to Chelmsford where I could hop on the A12, and I don't trust this rear light to keep me safe. Balls. I'm going to have to retrace my steps through the lanes.

Stopping to field phone calls from Evey as and when I have reception, I dash back home. There's a lot of "Don't follow me!" en route. Road surfaces seem worse now I'm rushing. Lamp seems weaker. Hospital are keeping Ted for now. Evey with him.

Sunday, half six, I roll onto the drive way. Grab my flight bag as it'll have everything anyone needs for an unexpected stop-over, sort out some food for the clan, book a cab.

Sunday 8am. Grab Darcey, head to the hospital to check on wife and child. Evey looks knackered. Ted is kind of sallow. Not great. Darcey bewildered. 

Sunday midday. Ted goes into surgery. I send Evey home with Darcey. 

Sunday afternoon. I get Ted back, sans appendix. He looks very little. Evey rings to say she's caught a couple of hours sleep courtesy of neighbours, who've taken Darcey back in. She wants to come back in to see him. Brings Darcey, who is now kinda worries about her brother. He's a touch red.

Sunday 6pm. Darcey has school tomorrow. Evey takes her home and both settle into bed. Nobody wants to leave Ted. I stay at his bedside. Rash flares up and we discover he's 

allergic to penicillin.
full of it.
Monday 4am. Ted goes to sleep wearing my bose cans.

Monday 6am. Ward is kinda noisy. Feels like an audax in here. I grab a muesli bar and fuss a while.

Monday 11am. Evey trades places with me. I head home. Half eleven, I'm there. Need to grab Darcey from school at 3, so a good chance I can sleep now.

Monday midday. Worried.

Monday 1pm. Worried.

Monday 2pm. Worried.

Monday 2:45. Go grab Darcey from school and head back up to the hospital. Trade with Evey.

Monday 7pm. Evey comes back, Ted gets discharged. All is a little blurry. We head home as a family.

Monday 9pm. There's a bed! An actual bed. Entire family gets into it.

Tuesday. Wake up. I'm at home. Thank God.

Evey says, "I've charged your batteries". Bless her.


----------



## velovoice (8 Jul 2015)

Is it okay to be a bit teary by the end of that, @arallsopp ? Glad Ted's on the mend.


----------



## arallsopp (8 Jul 2015)

velovoice said:


> Is it okay to be a bit teary by the end of that, @arallsopp ? Glad Ted's on the mend.



To be anything at the end of that is considerably more than I was. He's sat at my feet as I type this, and that turns out to be everything I need.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2015)

Hello Andy - best wishes for all of you. Now you've Star Ted the story, will there be an appendix?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jul 2015)

arallsopp said:


> Well, best chime in with my experience of the night(s). Those who saw me would have found me somewhat erratic.
> 
> Warning. Contains ~10% cycling.
> 
> ...




Words fail me. Oh my. Glad everyone is doing better now.


----------



## Colin_B (8 Jul 2015)

4F said:


> 16th July



Thanks 4F


----------



## User10571 (8 Jul 2015)

Blimey! Andy.
That is all.
Pleased, beyond measure, that things are now on a more even keel.
JB


----------



## Tacey (10 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I did this in 2012, solo. About midnight I had a flat tyre, I can't even tell you how many people asked if ok. @Tacey , you'll be fine.
> 
> If you have a credit card, and a mobile phone, really, nothing bad can happen. You are in south east England, not the Gobi desert


Thanks for responding - haven't had time to report back on a great night. Truckloads of people as you say, big party atmos, no punctures but sensibly made friends with a guy with a Garmin early on. 

Got lost 3 times despite this but fortunately twice in a big group (all with Garmins so what does that say???) and once rescued by a random guy in a car shouting, "go back and take the road on the right," as you do in a small town at 2am. Had the satisfaction of seeing my workmates completely shattered during the week and taking Monday off on spurious grounds (yes, same workmates who didn't share their mobile numbers and also didn't wait for me at the start). Ha. I bite my thumb at them.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jul 2015)

It would appear it's worth needing the advice of randoms shouting directions, it was ignoring them that put me and @dktd wildly out of place last year.


----------



## Colin_B (11 Jul 2015)

I shouted directions to people several times. I got thanked by all but one bloke at Framsden. I shouted 'Right' to him just as he was going to climb up the hill. Saved him from going up the hill and not even a wave or word of thanks.


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Nov 2015)

I should be taking part in the 2016 DunRun. my friend did it last year and he was telling me how awesome it was. I can handle 40-50miles at a moderate pace so 160miles should be 'Ok'. It would be fun to see how far i can stretch myself.

This will be my first time taking part in any cycling event that wasnt the london skyride. I tried to get into social rides using the skyride website but the groups i met up with just seemed to be extremely unorganised and somewhat rude/elitist so i stopped going to those. Im part of a club on there too but they only go on rides on a saturday and i work every-motha-f**kin-saturday so I cant participate. 

Just curious. Is there a official DunRun thread on this forum? Ive been trawling blogs and other forums/websites for tips that might be useful to best get me prepared as early as i can (im so hyped!!!)


----------



## Brains (4 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE=".

Just curious. Is there a official DunRun thread on this forum? Ive been trawling blogs and other forums/websites for tips that might be useful to best get me prepared as early as i can (im so hyped!!!)[/QUOTE]

This is it, we just need to change the name to Dun Run 2016


----------



## jefmcg (4 Nov 2015)

No, it's time for a new thread.


----------



## tatr (5 Nov 2015)

Is anyone planning on cycling home?

It is a Sunday so another 120 miles at a leisurely pace with plenty of pub stops would be a better option than the coach if the weather is good.

(I rode back from L2B, but my colleagues had plenty of horror stories about coach toilets... not helped by the fact that we had a few beers before heading back to London.)


----------



## jefmcg (5 Nov 2015)

tatr said:


> Is anyone planning on cycling home?



I've started a new thread for 2016, so that's probably a better place to ask

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dunwich-dynamo-2016.190553/


----------

